# I think it's time to make the Official Announcement!! *New Horse!*



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous!! Love the name LOL Congratulations!!


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha love the last pic! "if I do this, ill get extra grooming >:] " 

Hope you have fun with her.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Ahhhh lovely draft cross!! I love a solidly built horse and Bahloo is just gorgeous. Perfect show name too! Best of luck with finding a new home for Amber, sounds like you'll be enjoying yourself more with Bahloo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

She's a beauty.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

She's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Stunning and you look great on her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats! Hope she of is everything you want.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pics, especially that last one, mud wallower!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is beautiful, and isn't great to have that feeling, the one that puts a smile on your face like the first pic there

I'll keep everything crossed that everything works out really quickly for you.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I am such a sucker for draft crosses and she is beautiful! :clap:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a win-win all around!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I am not sure what type of horse Amber is or the story about the situation you have had with her. It can be very frustrating when you don't click with a horse, especially when they are a spooky-type. Some human personalities and some horse personalities just don't mix. Good for you for thinking realistically and doing what is right for both of you.

Now a draft cross is a GREAT fit I am sure! It is comparing apples to oranges sometimes between the draft breed and light breeds. My percheron and draft cross are wonderful. Easy going, willing, not a care in the world. My draft cross is three and has been a joy to train and ride. I am sure you will experience the same type of relaxing joys. Congrats!


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

What a gorgeous horse! And look at you, you are just beaming up there  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Bahloo is gorgeous and I love your smile when you are with her. It looks like a good match! Love the last pic, there is nothing quite like a good mud roll!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats! Bahloo is gorgeous! And yes im yelling cause its thats great you found a horse! :d


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

What I'm trying to work out is how those lovely white socks stay so white and lovely when Bahloo seems to get into all sorts of messy mischief!


----------



## PapSett (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations! She is just gorgeous and you look SO happy on her! Have fun with her!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations! She is a beauty


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

the thing I like most about this horse is your smile while hugging her...pure & simple joy written all over your face!!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Gorgeous horse, how lucky are you?! Congrats!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha the pic in the mud is great!!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

What a cool mare!! Nice buy =]


----------

